# outdoor national records?



## moot (Jul 10, 2009)

Are there outdoor national field records?

Where can I find them? Does anyone one have a link to them?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

This is what the NFAA has listed....I don't think it's updated though. :noidea:

At least not for the current 3/5 day format. I know Jesse shot a 559 field and 560 hunter last year. 

http://www.nfaa-archery.org/depot/history/476-2007730-Record scores for Outdoor Nationals.pdf


----------



## moot (Jul 10, 2009)

*wow*

2 years stale?....!

I wonder who at the NFAA is responsible for keeping these records updated.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

I wonder how the 3 day format will change records. I wonder if they'll have seperate 3 and 5 day records? I'd be curious to see single day records as well.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

don't they only count the best of three out of five of so shot..??


----------



## moot (Jul 10, 2009)

south-paaw said:


> don't they only count the best of three out of five of so shot..??


That's what I thought also.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

:doh:....okk.. i'm folowing now... what was JB 3-best round posted score from last year.? maybe that's wht it's not on the list Hornet posted.. maybe a second list is going to be started...( _ if _he shot 5 rounds, which i can't remember now..)


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

I think Jesse only dropped 3 points total last year for 3 rounds. They could still keep 5 day records since alot of shooters still shoot all 5 days. 5 day, 3 day, 1 day....shouldn't be all that hard.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

south-paaw said:


> don't they only count the best of three out of five of so shot..??


Not quite. For the 3-day format:

You get your best FIELD score out of the two you shoot (if you shoot two)
You get your best HUNTER score out of the two you shoot (if you shoot two)
You TAKE your Animal round score, whatever it might be.

Thus, if you want to shoot all 5 days...the pressure is on you to BETTER your first score. Thus, I see no real advantages given to people that shoot all 5 vs people that can only shoot 3 days. those 5 day shooters are under the gun big time to try to better that first field and first hunter score...and many, if not most....don't necessarily do it. Of course, you have nothing to lose by TRYING to better your first score...and that, to me, would be the challenge and fun of it.

For the 5-day format....what you shoot each day, is what you get.

field14


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

best field:darkbeer:

best hunter:shade:

In the pro class the animal round will decide the national champ:teeth:


----------

